# Pheasant mount



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone's summer is going well and getting out and having some fun! 8) Anyway, just to pass the time, here is a pheasant mount I finished up yesterday. Also, looking forward to fall getting here, need to go shoot something. :lol:

See ya...SD


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Magnificent!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine Work!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautimous! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

lookin' good!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks dang good. nice job


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! That is Fantastic!!!!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

how much does that cost if ya don't mind me asking? jw cuz i wanna taxi my first pheasent or goose or something.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Careful I almost pulled my gun on it .LOL Very nice .


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

hunter_orange13

Let's just say this particular customer didn't want to wait the 2 years that I was out on clients birds and paid the express service. Costed him over 3 1/2 bones.

I will shoot you a pm on regular cost...okay.

SD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> hunter_orange13
> 
> Let's just say this particular customer didn't want to wait the 2 years that I was out on clients birds and paid the express service. Costed him over 3 1/2 bones.
> 
> ...


Well at least you charged him what you're worth! _(O)_


----------

